# DIY Fallout Shelter



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

http://falloutshelter.me/how-to-build-a-fallout-shelter/

Multi-page article on how to DIY


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wanted to read thru it before commenting.
As I feared, the air intake and exhaust are totally insufficient on this design as on most underground shelters. Heat, humidity and CO2 will build up and the shelter will quickly become uninhabitable.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

MichaelK! said:


> deleted post was here


You have to be registered to view the photos


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't call someone a fool for following what appears to be a well thought out plan. The trouble is, that they are using a lot of info from gov sites that have always shown a poor ventilation system. People don't realize how much air flow they actually will need if they are underground in a small space, particularly with several people and for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

http://www.ki4u.com/webpal/d_resources/survival/kap/kap.htm

More info.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

terri9630 said:


> You have to be registered to view the photos


Are you saying that there are photographs of a real structure that was actually built? I saw only computer generated images and saw no place to registar.

I still maintain that you'd better judge the results of a structure that was actually built rather than rely on computer-generated drawings from someone's imagination.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelK! said:


> Are you saying that there are photographs of a real structure that was actually built? I saw only computer generated images and saw no place to registar.
> 
> I still maintain that you'd better judge the results of a structure that was actually built rather than rely on computer-generated drawings from someone's imagination.


It's pretty obvious she was referring to the site you linked to since she quoted your post. You can't view the photos there unless you have a registered account, although you can read the posts. The shelter referred to in your link is just a storm shelter and really isn't comparable to a fallout shelter.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................Might be a little cheaper to just purchase an old gov't built missile silo for ICBM's from the 1950's ! They were designed to withstand a nookleear blast as well as 'Nado's ! , fordy


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelK! said:


> Personally, I'd take the advice of real "storm shelter" builder any day of the week over the advice of someone that's probably a first year engineering student that's gotten to play with his/her CAD software for the first time.


What, specifically, do you think is missing? DIY fallout shelters have been around for going on 70 years now. The basic design is still the same. The only thing found wanting from the original designs was adequate air circulation, as Cyngbaeld pointed out. (Keeping in mind they were designed for survival, not comfort.) 

Other than that, the basic premise is well-known and effective. The mechanics of a fallout shelter aren't complicated - you need to be underground. It can be as simple as a pit dug outside, covered with some wood and topped off with earth. A dedicated underground cinderblock structure is an improvement, and the only changes made from the original designs for them have been improved circulation.

The original link still relies on the outdated ideas for air flow. It's the only thing wrong with it. It has nothing to do with whether the person has personally built it or not. The underlying design is sound. Thousands of other people have built shelters with the same idea over the decades. The first link just gave a better visual than something drawn on graph paper.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

MichaelK! said:


> Ummm, how about reality? Show me some pics of a real shelter that was actually built and then I'll take it seriously!


http://www.archives.gov/exhibits/picturing_the_century/postwar/postwar_img80.html
http://www.creativepro.com/files/story_images/20081003SAWG_fg01.jpg
http://www.creativepro.com/files/story_images/20081003SAWG_fg02.jpg
http://www.civildefensemuseum.com/home/homeshel.html
http://atomictoasters.com/2012/06/what-ever-became-of-backyard-fallout-shelters/
www.toledoblade.com/Culture/2011/07/31/Fallout-shelters-evolved-into-places-for-fun.html
http://arts.uwaterloo.ca/~aehunt/graphics/fallout_shelter_family_plan.jpg
http://kcmeesha.com/2012/05/06/old-photos-surviving-a-nuclear-blast/
http://www.westernfrontonline.net/features/article_729b4080-c488-11e2-b2bc-0019bb30f31a.html



> Umm, you don't have a financial interest in the presentation of this website, do you?


No, just a low tolerance for willful ignorance.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Looks like a lot of good links. I'll have to browse thru them.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks to be a solid shelter in the first link...definatly not just a hole in the dirt...lol

That would meet the basics for sure...........while many apsects could be changed/modified/improved......thats definatly a luxury shelter compared to some!

Definatly compared to mine.......it is a penthouse!!!!


Something to mention is a manual crank NBC filtration unit........I would want the structure to be large enuff for the intended occupants to give with a lott of spare breathing room so to speak, enuff airspace for a minimal of 8 hours with no hand cranking of the NBC filter............definatly would want carbon dioxide and many other alarms installed inside to monitor oxygen levels.

Without alarms/monitors its just a guess if you are slowly drifting into a monoxide sleep that you will not wake from


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I think the only way a fallout shelter would be useful would be if you lived in it all the time. That way your stuff would already be there and ready to use.

I don't know that many of us have the financial ability to stock both our regular house and an emergency fallout shelter with the same things, and it really sucks in an emergency having to deal with devices and things that you aren't familiar with because you never use them.

If I was particularly worried about fallout (I'm not) then I would want to have an underground home that was already prepared to be sealed off and utilized as a fallout shelter should the need arise. Then all of those little logistical things y'all are talking about would have already been realized and overcome and there would be little to no disruption in life should fallout actually begin, except for the obvious fact that you've lost internet and can't go outside.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

A fallout shelter or basement area set up to be one can be used as a store room too, thus serving a purpose even if it never has to be used.

I would like to build a Formworks home - they can be designed with a "safe room" that is accessed from the lower level. Properly placed just off the kitchen they could double as an easily accessible pantry.


----------



## lordoftheweeds (Dec 27, 2012)

Cyngbaeld said:


> I wanted to read thru it before commenting.
> As I feared, the air intake and exhaust are totally insufficient on this design as on most underground shelters. Heat, humidity and CO2 will build up and the shelter will quickly become uninhabitable.


Not to mention the fact that the shelter will probably be stocked with a lot of beans, it might get kind of pungent without major airflow. :happy2:


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

You really wouldn't need to double-stock a shelter. Think of it as a convenient storage location. In most cases, you'd have advance notice that you would need to get into the shelter, so you'd have time to move those things you don't have double of. If you live somewhere where you wouldn't have much notice, well, you're going to need more than a cinderblock room to survive.

But, I agree with Ernie that it's not a high-priority item. It's ranked just above worrying about alien invaders. But, when I move in a few years, I'll be having a storm shelter. If it's not too much more, I'd consider going with something that could double as a fallout shelter.

If anyone wants to check out the Cadillacs of the shelters, check out this site:
http://undergroundshelters.com/


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I was thinking more in terms of stuff like electrical systems (solar, generators, etc.) and water purification. Even something as simple as a Berkey has a small learning curve to it, and if the first time you ever touch that stuff is when radioactive ash starts falling and you retreat to the bunker then you're going to spend a long, desperate time in the dark reading manuals by flashlight.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

That is what drills are for - making sure everything is ship shape and that everyone knows what there role is in case of various emergencys.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Wags said:


> That is what drills are for - making sure everything is ship shape and that everyone knows what there role is in case of various emergencys.


Well, perhaps, but I find living the way you expect to live is a much better drill.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Ernie said:


> I was thinking more in terms of stuff like electrical systems (solar, generators, etc.) and water purification. Even something as simple as a Berkey has a small learning curve to it, and if the first time you ever touch that stuff is when radioactive ash starts falling and you retreat to the bunker then you're going to spend a long, desperate time in the dark reading manuals by flashlight.


That's true. The shelters I've seen seem to fall into two categories. You have the very primitive with water stored in barrels, a bucket for septic, battery-operated lights and minimal, if any, cooking. The biggest curve there is adjusting the to those conditions.

The other end are basically normal homes underground. They have internal generators and/or solar panels hooked to a battery bank with an inverter, so common appliances and lighting can be used. They're hooked to a dedicated well and septic system, so normal bathrooms and even a washer and dryer are included. You would need to learn how to work the battery bank/inverter system, but that's not much different than people who use similar setups to be off-grid. 

IIRC, the government encouraged people to go "camping" in their shelters so they could see what needed work and get used to living in one. I think that's how people found out the ventilation needs were wanting.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Seeing as how Ernie is in good old HOT Texas, an earth sheltered home would be great for reducing the heat load.
If I was staying in TX, that's what I would do.

My house here in NM has a full basement, 8' high. I could always lower a ceiling and put dirt on top for a fall out shelter if needed. But that is not a priority.

I really need some solar panels. Alas, that is going to be a while.

What we really need now is RAIN!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Seeing as how Ernie is in good old HOT Texas, an earth sheltered home would be great for reducing the heat load.
> If I was staying in TX, that's what I would do.
> 
> My house here in NM has a full basement, 8' high. I could always lower a ceiling and put dirt on top for a fall out shelter if needed. But that is not a priority.
> ...


Were getting rain! Not much mind you and it came after some 60mph wind and a sand storm, but its wet. And cold! And the second rain we've had this year.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, we did get 17 drops of rain /sq yard yesterday, but mostly the clouds are producing virga. At least it is moderating the temps some.


----------

